
Black and Asian Groups More Likely to Die from Coronavirus - walterbell
https://time.com/5832807/coronavirus-race-analysis-uk/
======
giardini
This is not consistent with an NIH study previously discussed here in:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23006202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23006202)

In that study

"Covid-19 Coagulopathy in Caucasian Patients":

[https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32330308/](https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32330308/)

Covid-19 was shown to kill/wound preferably African-Americans, then Caucasians
and lastly Chinese: "Critically however, ethnicity has major effects on
thrombotic risk, with a 3-4 fold lower risk in Chinese compared to Caucasians
and a significantly higher risk in African-Americans."

Sound like an effective ethnic bioweapon. And, since most Chinese American
citizens are Republicans and most African-Americans are Democrats, there may
be just enough lethality to change the outcome of a USA Presidential election.

P.S. Curiously Africa shows low numbers of Covid-19
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23010276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23010276)),
the above article seems to indicate that African-Americans do less well than
Caucasians or Chinese, so isn't this another part of the puzzle?

~~~
tlb
In UK terminology, "Asian" includes people from India and the rest of South
Asia. South Asians are probably the majority of "Asians" in the UK study.

In the US, South Asians are usually grouped separately from East Asians. In
any case the US study refers specifically to Chinese.

(All these labels are only very loosely related to genetics.)

So the results of both studies are consistent with risk levels: Chinese <
European < South Asian.

